# Translation help in rental ads



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

I suspect I'll be asking quite a few questions; I appreciate your patience.

I saw this in an apartment ad: 
Per lunghi periodi preferibiile voltura utenze.
My pitiful Italian makes this:
For long periods it is preferable to perfect utilities.
Clearly I'm missing something.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty sure the gist of it is that for short term rentals, utilities will remain in the landlord's name and be included in your rent. However, for long term rentals, you are expected to have the utilities in your own name and to pay for them directly to the providers.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

PS: I don't know why Google's translator seems to have a problem with voltura in this phrase, but if you look it up at wordreference.com, you will see that the direct translation of voltura is "transfer or transfer of registration."


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you.

New question. An ad has "EPI: 175,00". I guessing this is something like "condo fee", correct? Seems high; any idea what this would include?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Condo fees would be spese condominiale

EPI is supposed to be the energy use Don't you see kw/h or something?


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

It was indeed in some "energy use" verbiage. What would the 175 be?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's supposed to be how much energy to heat one square meter a year. So if you have a hundred metre apartment multiply by 100. The cost will depend on your fuel cost (and efficiency) of the heating

175 would be class G or the lowest least efficient. 

You can use electricity for a guide. It's roughly 15 cents a kw/h. Everything else is cheaper for heating.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

What a great answer; thanks.


----------

